
You Can Thank The CIA For The Return Of Polio - MaysonL
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140508/17465027174/you-can-thank-cia-return-polio-even-though-media-conveniently-ignores-this.shtml
======
OWaz
I was talking to my mom about this, she was recently in an area of Pakistan
where people live under Taliban rule. She was talking to several women and
they openly confirmed to her that they are too afraid of the Taliban to give
their children a polio vaccination. It could be possible to provide
vaccinations in a sort of black market environment, but it carries a high risk
of retaliation for anyone who does so.

During our conversation it was mentioned that the CIA shouldn't have used
polio vaccinations as a cover for gathering intel. I don't know why the CIA
thought compromising polio eradication was a safe idea.

From what I've heard Bill Gates is doing his best to help eradicate polio from
Pakistan. With corruption prevalent in the country he has few people to depend
on but I've heard he's contacted the right people.

~~~
a3n
"I don't know why the CIA thought compromising polio eradication was a safe
idea."

I seriously doubt this was considered at all. Results.

